# Happens To All Us Men Eventually I Guess



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I know this happens to all of us men sooner or later --

But I swear that i thought it would NEVER happen to me ...

You eat right - stay in shape -- But

No matter how hard you want it to happen - it just isn't going to...

You think about doing it all week long ....

Your wife can't wait for you to get home so you can do it ...

Mentally you're all excited about what's about to happen..

But last night was the first time it happened to me...

and I know my DW feels a little disappointed although she keeps telling me this morning that it happens to everyone one eventually ...

But I had to cancel our Camping trip to Guadalupe State Park this weekend -- for of all reasons -- weather ...

Last two weekends in a row we had 65-70 degree weather .. absolutely great

So last weekend i checked the long term forecast and booked the reservation. They were saying last weekend that this weekend would be: lo 45 hi 71

Tuesday they changed that to: lo 44 hi 58

yada yada yada

Last night the forecast for today is: lo 18 hi 44 ....

LO 18 -- holy penguin

OK -- we could live with the 44 degree part for a HI .. -- but 18 degrees in the Outback would just probably be pushing it -- i mean -- I would not only have to run the heater constantly but bring two Electric plug in heaters ...

Well i guess the only thing I am really only out is a couple hundred dollars for not going ...

No -- the camping site wasn't expensive -- its the NOT going that is costing me a fortune..

(Not only did I lose my deposit of $18 dollars from the State of Texas -- BUT last night my DW and DD have decided that if would be "fun" togo "camping" at a hotel downtown San Antonio so the girls can go shopping)


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> I know this happens to all of us men sooner or later --
> 
> But I swear that i thought it would NEVER happen to me ...
> 
> ...


Is 16 degrees here right now..... and its daytime....... 
We spent Jan 2nd in Florida and they had frost warning, I heated my entire trailer with a 1500 watt electric heater, only used the furnace to get the chill out when we came back that evening. to me, 18 degrees is doable.... but us Northerners are a hearty lot.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Well ya know what I was thinking!!!








when I started reading the post!

Good thing for Mrs. Ghosty is wasn't what I thought!









The weather will get back up to normal before you know it!
Be patient...
MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Well ya know what I was thinking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Ha







me too MaeJae! 
I think that is the impression he was trying to make ..... Good Job Ghosty you succeeded.









Tami


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> Well i guess the only thing I am really only out is a couple hundred dollars for not going ...
> 
> No -- the camping site wasn't expensive -- its the NOT going that is costing me a fortune..
> 
> (Not only did I lose my deposit of $18 dollars from the State of Texas -- BUT last night my DW and DD have decided that if would be "fun" togo "camping" at a hotel downtown San Antonio so the girls can go shopping)


Apparently, Not camping in the park IS going to cost you a lot more than $18.00 a night


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I don t know Ghosty, we never have had to cancel camping because of the weather here in NJ.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I can say with confidence that I won't have this problem







I have camped when the weather got into the teens, happened on my last trip and we stayed nice and warm in the Outback and the heater didn't run that much. Who cares how much the heater runs, bet it costs less than lets say a shopping trip in the big city


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Shoot...low of 18. That's funny! I'm still grilling on my back porch when it's 18 outside...in shorts!









BTW, Ghosty, my SIL is a police officer in SA. Know any PO's?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ghosty,

I'm sorry to hear about your sad struggle with EDoc

(early dismissal of campsite)

Hopefully you can get some counseling and treatment...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> and I know my DW feels a little disappointed although she keeps telling me this morning that it happens to everyone one eventually


Disappointed or greatly relieved? I think the latter, my friend.

Oh, never mind, you were talking about _*camping*._









Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH. Glad everything worked out for you.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

18 is definitely doable. Did it over Thanksgiving, and DH even forgot to turn on both gas tanks.

He got me up and said it's only 42 in here and the furnace won't run'. Guess what I said.

Right. Do we have gas?

We did - in the other tank.

He says from now on he will turn on both tanks.

Guess he wanted to know when one was empty. He found out.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> Well ya know what I was thinking!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I thought as a man he had to break down and ask someone for directions!!! Boy, was I relieved it didn t come to that









John


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

It was 17 below here in Minnesota this morning. That's not even considering the Wind Chill. I don't want to think about that.

It has made it up to a whopping 2 below late this afternoon, but of course with the wind it is much colder.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Ghosty, come on down! We're having our low-for-the-season tonight. Predicted is 38, with a high tomorrow of 57.

It doesn't have to happen to all men eventually - it's all in where your head is at, ya know?

Also your feet, knees, etc...

Sluggo


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Ghosty,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your sad struggle with EDoc
> 
> ...


HA thats great !! sorry for the change of plans.

-8 in the UP last weekend... sitting on top of 3+ feet of snow.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wus.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I think its true that your blood thins after living down south for a while. I've lived in Texas now for 25 years. I am fine working outside when its 100 degrees, but if if gets below 50, I go into hibernation. 
Just remember Ghosty, it'll be summer here in another month or so.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

We drove through that park on our way home from the Hill Country last year, and it is on our list of places to try out. It looks like a cool place to run over to from SA for a weekend. Funny, I lived in Boerne for several years and, as many time as we ran over to Bulverde and Canyon Lake, I never knew it was there!

It seems like a nice smaller park.


----------

